# How to increase odds of getting Raymond (or anyone!)



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

So I’m not sure how widely known this is, but I haven’t seen anyone else talking about it so I figured I’d share.
Also, this doesn’t just apply to Raymond! I just know he’s the most popular, and this is how I got him. 

(Bear in mind I was TTing for this, although you don’t have to! It just makes it quicker lol.)

So it seems that if you don’t have any of a certain personality type, villagers of that personality type are much more likely to randomly appear in your campsite. I had no cranky villagers at one point, and I got nearly all cranky villagers in my campsite for ages. So I swapped out some villagers, making sure I had every personality type except smug (Raymond’s personality). He was the third random visitor to my campsite, after two other smug villagers.

I hope this helps some peeps!

EDIT: To clarify, this does NOT increase odds when island hopping. Only random visitors in the campsite.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2020)

How often did you get visitors in your campsite? I've been wondering when the random ones would show up. So far, I haven't had any. All my visitors have been amiibos after I checked the campsite.


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 6, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> How often did you get visitors in your campsite? I've been wondering when the random ones would show up. So far, I haven't had any. All my visitors have been amiibos after I checked the campsite.



Same. I have only ever had one random villager, and it was a snooty while I currently had two.  This seems like a really good idea, but is there any way to get more visitors in the campsite?

I do TT and have done it quite a bit - only ever one visitor besides the forced one.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> How often did you get visitors in your campsite? I've been wondering when the random ones would show up. So far, I haven't had any. All my visitors have been amiibos after I checked the campsite.



I think it’s pretty random, once I got two in a week, another time I didn’t get a visitor for 3 weeks :’)


----------



## marea (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! I should get my first camper tomorrow and i am hoping it is gonna be him, but in case i get someone else i might try this in the future.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2020)

@MysteryMoonbeam, I had a feeling it might just be random. Oh well. It just makes getting campers more exciting!


----------



## 1ce (Apr 6, 2020)

oh wow ty for this!!
also, how far do you tt into the future? is there any point where you would go back to current day?
i kind of need help LOL


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

1ce said:


> oh wow ty for this!!
> also, how far do you tt into the future? is there any point where you would go back to current day?
> i kind of need help LOL



It varied, sometimes I went a day at a time, sometimes a few weeks. Normally I’m a non-TTer, so I’m not very experienced in any possible methods of TTing! I only TT’d to get Raymond, he was the only thing I was  willing to TT for


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 6, 2020)

Whelp I'm going to try this technique. Wish me luck :>


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 6, 2020)

How would one go about doing this?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 6, 2020)

Does this work when island hopping?

I noticed when searching for Audie I got quite a few snooty villagers and I haven't had a snooty yet in my island.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 6, 2020)

I have no smug or lazy villagers and I'm not seeing Raymond or sherb during island hopping (yet!).


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Does this work when island hopping?
> 
> I noticed when searching for Audie I got quite a few snooty villagers and I haven't had a snooty yet in my island.





moonshi said:


> I have no smug or lazy villagers and I'm not seeing Raymond or sherb during island hopping (yet!).


I believe island villagers are always random regardless. I did some island hopping during this time, about 60 NMT worth, and never noticed any kind of pattern. So no, it doesn’t work with island hopping, only the campsite.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 6, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> It varied, sometimes I went a day at a time, sometimes a few weeks. Normally I’m a non-TTer, so I’m not very experienced in any possible methods of TTing! I only TT’d to get Raymond, he was the only thing I was  willing to TT for


how badly does tt impact the island?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

eminyan said:


> how badly does tt impact the island?



As long as you’ve completed the ‘story’ (KK has performed for the first time and you’ve unlocked terraforming), it doesn’t have much of an impact at all, at least not that I noticed


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 6, 2020)

eminyan said:


> how badly does tt impact the island?



Progress towards Nook's Cranny upgrade, and like one Nook Miles Achievement (Days On Island)


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

thanks for sharing! i have no peppies rn so i’ll definitely be on the hunt for audie when i have room again


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Progress towards Nook's Cranny upgrade, and like one Nook Miles Achievement (Days On Island)



Ahh of course, I didn’t think of that. Thanks for the input!


----------



## eminyan (Apr 6, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Progress towards Nook's Cranny upgrade, and like one Nook Miles Achievement (Days On Island)


oh how so?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yea I think this happened to me because Marshal showed up in my campsite yesterday lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

I had no smug villagers so it makes sense!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 6, 2020)

For those who are TTing, how are you getting new campsite villagers? In my friend's TT town she is getting no campsite villagers anymore.... for months.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 6, 2020)

eminyan said:


> oh how so?



If you go forward, it counts it as a day or two. I don't TT, but did so at start of my file before any progress and I'm ahead a few days despite being at the same progression as most people.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 6, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> If you go forward, it counts it as a day or two. I don't TT, but did so at start of my file before any progress and I'm ahead a few days despite being at the same progression as most people.


oh wait how does the upgraded nooks cranny even come in the first place?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 6, 2020)

eminyan said:


> oh wait how does the upgraded nooks cranny even come in the first place?



I believe it is 28 days passed since the day Resident Services moved to a building.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 6, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I believe island villagers are always random regardless. I did some island hopping during this time, about 60 NMT worth, and never noticed any kind of pattern. So no, it doesn’t work with island hopping, only the campsite.



I still have hope for the campsite then.  I literally just got Judy on the island so that's a step in the right direction! lol


----------



## eminyan (Apr 6, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I believe it is 28 days passed since the day Resident Services moved to a building.


ooh! gotcha- so basically if i tt will it come faster? i really want to try finding campsite villagers but have always been worried about the possible consequences
thanks for answering my questions btw!! <33


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 6, 2020)

eminyan said:


> ooh! gotcha- so basically if i tt will it come faster? i really want to try finding campsite villagers but have always been worried about the possible consequences
> thanks for answering my questions btw!! <33



Basically. So if you're OK with that, TT away.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 6, 2020)

Okay so took 8 times for it to be the right villager. 6/8 of them were the right personality type so this works well even if it was tedious ♡


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 6, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Okay so took 8 times for it to be the right villager. 6/8 of them were the right personality type so this works well even if it was tedious ♡



Do you mind sharing your process? 
How much tt'ing did you have to do?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Actually this method seems to work, I ran into 3 crankies in a row and grabbed fang and I don't have a cranky villager!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 6, 2020)

SweetSpark said:


> Do you mind sharing your process?
> How much tt'ing did you have to do?


Hm A few months worth? I would load up only until Isabelle's morning announcement told me if there was a camper or not. If not I would just close the game, tick the date forward, and reload. I suggest watching something on TV because the load times are a little long.


----------



## onechance (Apr 6, 2020)

Would you need an empty plot for a campsite villager to show up? Also has Raymond only been showing up in campsites or islands also?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 6, 2020)

Really? I don't have a Cranky and I have not seen a Cranky yet...


----------



## Ras (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, I gave this a go tonight. I didn't have a cranky and Butch was in the campsite. Even though I like Bubbles, I want a different peppy, so I reset Butch's move until he was kicking out Bubbles. Now, I should be getting peppies in my tent. I'm not going to TT, so it probably won't be a fast process, but at least my odds are higher now.


----------



## meo (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, this was how New Leaf was. I don't have a smug but I'm thinking once Buck or Lucky ask to go, I'll leave the space free (instead of using an amiibo to fill) and see if I see him pop his head in the camp. I'm not sure if there's benefit to having every personality like NL with Pwps so that's why I'll take a smug in for a bit I think till we find out more with the game and as more is added.

He isn't really a wanted villager of mine. I'm not really a huge fan of smugs. But I wouldn't really be opposed to giving him a chance if he swings around.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 7, 2020)

Hoping for more people to confirm this


----------



## Rosch (Apr 7, 2020)

The game actually wants you to have all villager personalities so it makes sense.

Snooty was the only missing personality in my village and Portia showed up in camp yesterday. I kinda expected that to happen since 6 personalities are forced onto you leaving out Cranky and Snooty. I could've replaced Curlos, but I didn't. Might as well cycle through them and wait for Blanche.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Rosch said:


> The game actually wants you to have all villager personalities so it makes sense.
> 
> Snooty was the only missing personality in my village and Portia showed up in camp yesterday. I kinda expected that to happen since 6 personalities are forced onto you leaving out Cranky and Snooty. I could've replaced Curlos, but I didn't. Might as well cycle through them and wait for Blanche.



It makes sense the game would want you to have all personalities. And honestly, it makes sense why my latest random move in was Freya, a snooty villager as that's the only personality I didn't have at the time.

Now I have one of each personality, plus an extra jock villager.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 7, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Hm A few months worth? I would load up only until Isabelle's morning announcement told me if there was a camper or not. If not I would just close the game, tick the date forward, and reload. I suggest watching something on TV because the load times are a little long.


ooh! how does the announcement go btw- just there's a villager visiting? :0


----------



## gldawn (Apr 7, 2020)

Ras said:


> Well, I gave this a go tonight. I didn't have a cranky and Butch was in the campsite. Even though I like Bubbles, I want a different peppy, so I reset Butch's move until he was kicking out Bubbles. Now, I should be getting peppies in my tent. I'm not going to TT, so it probably won't be a fast process, but at least my odds are higher now.


Could you please explain how you reset Butch’s move until he chose the villager you wanted to replace? Going to try this with my next camper.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 7, 2020)

i rarely see a cranky before but finally got a snooty on the island..... so yeah, finally have all except cranky. this could be legit and i hope i meet static.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2020)

So what you're say is that because I don't have any smug villagers currently, he might just come to my town? Welp I'm gonna need new eyeballs after I tear them out seeing that quack


----------



## dragonair (Apr 7, 2020)

If only I could get villagers in my campsite! TT v TT I haven't gotten one since the start of the game.


----------



## Ras (Apr 7, 2020)

gldawn said:


> Could you please explain how you reset Butch’s move until he chose the villager you wanted to replace? Going to try this with my next camper.



Yeah, he said, "Is Rudy thinking of moving?" so I hit the Home button and closed the game without saving (by pushing the X button; I have been told you have to do this before his dialog concludes, so don't hit anything but Home when he gives a name). I then went back to the camp and went through all of the dialog again until he agreed to move in and this time he picked Renee. I wouldn't mind her going, but I needed the peppy to go. So, I tried a third time and got lucky and he said Bubbles.

I honestly don't know what would happen if I answered no when he asked if Rudy was thinking of moving. Maybe I then couldn't have him move in? Or maybe he'd insist on kicking out Rudy? I didn't stick around to find out.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

this is valuable information! thank you! So far I had two campers in 2 weeks. Both were peppy. I honestly love campers at 10 villagers because I get to force kick out some random( not so rnaodm) villager for a fresh face. haha I'm totally gonna do this when I hunt for Olivia.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

My friend tried this for a few hours, had no snug villagers and it seems so far there was roughly a 33% chance of every campsite visitor being smug.


*Tex*
Wendy (peppy)
Nana (normal)
*Jacques*
Rory (jock)
Wade (lazy)
*Kyle*
Pango (peppy)
Monique (snooty)
*Graham*
Norma (normal)
*Kidd*
Rocco (cranky)
Ike (cranky)
Murphy (cranky)


----------



## ChocolateShiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Keeping an eye on this thread, I would love to test the theory but I have Marshal on my island who I don't want to trade due to some new glitches :/


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, my friend gave up for the day but also found Rocket and Plucky, so the smug villagers are even less than one third now...


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 7, 2020)

Interestin', once I get Julian and Beardo (my only smug villagers) out my island, I might try this and see if all goes well.

Like I wouldn't even want Raymond for beneficial reasons, I just love the cat villagers in this game, man.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2020)

I was missing both Snooty and Cranky. I remember seeing Timbra, Francine, and Monique then surprisingly saw this cute bear cub Judy on my 13th try. They're all Snooty villagers. I've also seen Boris and Boyd, which are cranky villagers. I probably got a few Smug and Uchi here and there. I honestly couldn't remember all but I guess, somehow, this might be true!

The tent comes every 4-5 days if you are lucky but I feel like it's mostly one tent per week on average (7-9 days). The worst I've experienced was not getting a camper until the 20th day but it only happened once.


----------



## ChocolateShiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I _could _boot out Savannah and Sprinkle to give this a shot to try for Audie.  I'm just worried about the trading glitches currently happen since I've had it happen with natural move outs and I want to give Sprinkle to a friend.

Edit: Thought Savannah was Peppy.


----------



## leafcan (Apr 7, 2020)

is there a way you guys are doing this? i've tt'd up day by day from the current date up to september 6th so about 4 months and i haven't gotten a single camper


----------



## gldawn (Apr 7, 2020)

Ras said:


> Yeah, he said, "Is Rudy thinking of moving?" so I hit the Home button and closed the game without saving (by pushing the X button; I have been told you have to do this before his dialog concludes, so don't hit anything but Home when he gives a name). I then went back to the camp and went through all of the dialog again until he agreed to move in and this time he picked Renee. I wouldn't mind her going, but I needed the peppy to go. So, I tried a third time and got lucky and he said Bubbles.
> 
> I honestly don't know what would happen if I answered no when he asked if Rudy was thinking of moving. Maybe I then couldn't have him move in? Or maybe he'd insist on kicking out Rudy? I didn't stick around to find out.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


Thank you! I’ve heard that once they choose someone, they stick with that no matter how many times you talk to them, so I think your method is the only way to get them to change.


----------



## Ras (Apr 7, 2020)

gldawn said:


> Thank you! I’ve heard that once they choose someone, they stick with that no matter how many times you talk to them, so I think your method is the only way to get them to change.



Somebody just did that last night. They said they wanted the animal in their tent, but he wanted to replace Bea, who they wanted to keep. They allowed the game to save, and Bea was then locked in as the only animal he would replace  It's good to know for the future, though.


----------



## Envy (Apr 7, 2020)

Doesn't leaving a plot open risk them adding a random villager in that plot? That's why I wasn't willing to take my chances with the campsite. I have a very lopsided town, though. No cranky or snooty villagers at all. I bet I'd have a high chance of getting one of the wolves I want if I tried this method, but it would take forever.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 7, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion that this doesn't work. I just had someone move out and so I tried it and some random villager took the open plot after 8 days and I saw one villager in the campsite in an entire month.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, my friend has done it for 30 campsite visitors now and only 8 were smug. 8 were cranky and 7 were peppy, so I'm not convinced the odds are higher or she just had terrible, terrible luck.


----------



## Ras (Apr 13, 2020)

I got my first camper today since having ten animals and all personalities but peppy, and it was Lionel the smugly lion. I have two smugs, so I guess I have to say my first attempt was a failure.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 13, 2020)

Tbh, the campsite is very unreliable if you already have 10 villagers. This is coming from someone who found both Marshal and Judy there when I was trying to fill up my villager roster. I'm getting campers every 4 to 9 days so it wasn't that long and I tt'd one day at a time to make sure. It was pretty consistent but once my island is full, the campsite became almost useless except for scanning amiibo.

I had instances when I had no tent for 2 to 3 months then it happened again for another month or two. No tent. It was just earlier when I finally got one when I was trying to move one of my normal villagers. It took me 2 months to move her out and in the process, I got 4 campers and three of them are cranky villagers (yes, I was missing a cranky a while ago). I didn't find anyone that I like, sadly. But yeah, I would say that was a lucky streak. Still, I wouldn't rely on my camp. It's probably okay if you have less than 10 villagers since it  could respawn villagers a lot more often.

One thing that I like though is that you're not going to feel pressured filling up your empty slot if you prefer resetting villagers using the campsite since you really don't have to set a plot in order for them to come via tent, as compared to hunting your dreamies on the mystery island when you really need to set a plot. But like I said, it could take months before you even get one camper.


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 13, 2020)

so this doesn't work?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 13, 2020)

claracampanelli said:


> so this doesn't work?



In my experience and that of my friend’s, no.


----------



## Lilette (Apr 13, 2020)

I had one of each type (+2 Normal) except Smug and spent over 300 tickets and didn’t get Raymond or hardly any smugs. orz


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 14, 2020)

Lilette said:


> I had one of each type (+2 Normal) except Smug and spent over 300 tickets and didn’t get Raymond or hardly any smugs. orz



This doesn’t apply to island hopping, only the campsite ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



brockbrock said:


> In my experience and that of my friend’s, no.



Did you have all but one personality type of villager living on your island already?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 14, 2020)

Shame. Would love to get Raymond through the campsite but I have two smugs, both I don't want to let go. ;~;


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 14, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Did you have all but one personality type of villager living on your island already?



Yep. We were both only missing smug. Neither of us saw smug villagers more than other personalities.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 14, 2020)

My first natural campsite visit was Fang, and at the time I already had 2 crankies in my town, so I ended up with 3...not sure how likely the game is to actually fill out your personalities.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 14, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Yep. We were both only missing smug. Neither of us saw smug villagers more than other personalities.



Ahh that’s unfortunate 
A bit odd too, since I definitely noticed more cranky villagers in my campsite when I had no crankies - all but one of my campsite visitors during that time was cranky. (And I don’t feel like I could’ve gotten Raymond through sheer luck alone lol.) Maybe there was another factor involved? Sorry it didn’t work out for you


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 14, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Ahh that’s unfortunate
> A bit odd too, since I definitely noticed more cranky villagers in my campsite when I had no crankies - all but one of my campsite visitors during that time was cranky. (And I don’t feel like I could’ve gotten Raymond through sheer luck alone lol.) Maybe there was another factor involved? Sorry it didn’t work out for you



Yeah, it all worked out in the end. I found Raymond the old fashion way. But I have to admit, after spending 3 weeks of grinding for like 6+ hours a day for NMT with Nook Miles+ (over 500 tickets)... I... have no desire to look for more villagers. I will leave it to fate from now on. Or whatever.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 14, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Yeah, it all worked out in the end. I found Raymond the old fashion way. But I have to admit, after spending 3 weeks of grinding for like 6+ hours a day for NMT with Nook Miles+ (over 500 tickets)... I... have no desire to look for more villagers. I will leave it to fate from now on. Or whatever.


So I need to grind for 500 tickets to get him.  I'm not sure I could do 6 hours a day since I have other stuff to do. ;~;


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 14, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> So I need to grind for 500 tickets to get him.  I'm not sure I could do 6 hours a day since I have other stuff to do. ;~;



If it had been any other time than the past month I wouldn't have either. I guess it's the one nice thing about quarantine!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I believe it is 28 days passed since the day Resident Services moved to a building.



It's actually 28 days since Island Rep moved in (i.e starting a new game)


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 14, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's actually 28 days since Island Rep moved in (i.e starting a new game)



Is that so? I saw a lot of others saying otherwise. Well, we'll see.. I think I'm getting close to 28 days due to a little TT I had to do.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

So it seems this method is pretty much confirmed now, as I’ve seen several others sharing their methods regarding the ‘campsite trick’ to get their dreamies (most of which are explained better than I did lol)! Yay!


----------

